# Progesterone doseage...?



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I was wondering of you would share how much progesterone you are on in your 2WW. I am taking 1x 400mg pessary in the morning and again in the evening, and then 100ml progesterone injection once every other night. The injection is an addition due to a possible luteal phase issue, but I'm curious about what the normal doseage is of pessaries & injections... Thanks in advance!!

Kitty xxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning hun,

How you feeling?

I have 1x400mg cyclogest on a morning and the same on a night

Xxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for that hon.

I'm good thanks. Stomach was like a balloon last night after dinner - have you been getting sudden bloating through the 2ww...? How are you doing? So close to your OTD now - am so excited for you!! 

Xx


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Kittykong and Hope82, 
I also stepped in the two WW yesterday after an IUI treatment . I use Progesterone Utrogestan 2 capsules of 200mg each and I put them in 3 times a day, in the morning, in the afternoon and when I go to sleep. 
I have to stay at home and keep away from any stress and exercise since I have problems with my immune system. So these weeks are going to be very long ! Hope that we can chat  and help eachother through these weeks and get a positive result at the end of it !

Good luck to us ! I will keep following you all and send you    .


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

I was very bloated the first week but that's gone down now. 

I feel ok thanks. Had no more spotting so that's good news (fingers crossed).  Just want Wednesday to hurry up now   hope and pray I get a positive!!!

I bet you can't wait for it all to be done with either can you!! Got everything crossed for your BFP


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Tammy, 

Yes - definitely join us...  . Thanks for sharing RE progesterone. I was just startung to wonder if you can take too much snd if i should be doing the injections & the pessaries together? That must be a nightmare, having to haul up to avoid stress etc. I'm taking prednisolone with this tx to try and help with any potential immunological issues... Are you on these too Tammy?

Hope - that's good news that the spotting has died off. Not long now to OTD!!!   

I find the bloating is really wired and comes and goes and it's very frustrating as I can't work out if the cramps are linked to that or something else. I had some pinching pains a couple of days ago and lower back pain but those have gone now so I'm starting to worry that there's nothing more going on inside... Hate this waiting game!


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Kittykong, I am also on Prednisolon, dose 40mg. I started off with 5mg and still had heavy rejections. Did get dizzy and very sick and then got severe cramps . I do not think you can overdue the progesterone it is also something that your own body makes. I have no issues with a lack of progesterone in my body but I feel much better if I add a little myself. My immunologist told me to avoid vitamine C as much as I can. So I stopped eating fruit. Vitamine C activates the immune system. It is also in veggies but when you cook your veggies it is as good as out. Also be careful with sugar and salt. And are you on the Intralipids IV's? I have taken one before the IUI treatment and the next on is on Monday and then again on Thursday. I want to do it twice, the week after too. And then when I am pregnant I should do one every week for the first 8 weeks and then every month.  

Hope, very exciting , good that the spotting stopped. Maybe this was the in nesting? And it has completed now? It sounds very good. When can you take a test? Good luck !


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Tammy, that's really interesting RE the Vit C... No - I am not On anything elsE - it was more given as a precaution - along with clexane & baby aspirin.

Just finished a bowl of fruit this morning - arghh! Going to lay off it for now then... )

X


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi tammy,

My OTD is the 24th (wed). Really nervous!!

Hope it was implantation?!?!

How are you getting on x


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Hope82 I am on day 1 and already gets the jitters! This immune thing is horrible as I am home bound and I should not do a lot, even in the house other than sitting and laying down. And only can get out on Thursday to go get my Intralipid trip and the bloodtest where my doctor can see how the TH1 cells are behaving. So this immune thing is not very nice, to say the least! I just got the weed germ oil which should be good for implanting the egg but I saw on the label that it improves the immune system. So I cannot take it. 
I just ate a handful of almonds which should also improve implanting and do nothing for the immunesystem. So I will stay with the almonds. 

You are quite far into the weeks,


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Tammy, it doesn't sound very fun  . Hang in there...

What does weed germ oil do?

x


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

The oil helps the implanting of the fertilized egg. But I am sorry, you cannot use because of your immune system . It activates and improves the immune system. That is something we do not want . 

Well staying home is not yet that hard, it will be after a couple of days . But it is all for a good cause! If needs be I will stay home for nine months !


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I've only got till Wednesday so fingers crossed for a BFP

Sorry your having a bit of a hard time. I've just stayed at home really. I've been reading a bit of a rude book   recommended by someone as they say it's good to get the blood flow going lol. It's VERY good lol x


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you Hope! How do you feel? Do you notice anything different in your body? Sending you


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Hope, just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and hope for a positive result tomorrow. 
How are you hanging in there? Can you make it through this day? Sending you lot's of


----------

